# Concrete Tech. Inc. (Ever Heard of Them?)



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Last year I came across a dealership/"franchise" opportunity with CTi. I was very interested in their business plan and product at the time but I was unsure as how I could fit it into my schedule at that time.

Have any of you heard of them? Seen any work done by them? Know anyone who has gave them a shot? Their product line really looks like something people in my area could use and want. Any insight into the economics of concrete repair/restoration vs. new slab installs?

I have worked for a masonry crew several years ago and really enjoyed the work... by far one of the most creative trades in my opinion. I just couldn't see investing in dually trucks, dump trucks, skids, and all the high end specialty equipment. With Cti the work can be done with a simple truck and trailer with just a limited amount of power and hand tools.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

mc handyman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Last year I came across a dealership/"franchise" opportunity with CTi. I was very interested in their business plan and product at the time but I was unsure as how I could fit it into my schedule at that time.
> 
> ...



One of my best friends here in the city that I live has a CTI franchise. If you are interested I can give you his # and he can give you the straight scoop. He has done it for 10+ years.

PM me if interested.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

I think there are way too many great products available from a number of different manufacturers to be stuck with one line in a franchise.

I checked them out a few years ago when we were looking at starting a sister company in this field and their product line seemed pretty limited. Granted, that could have changed by now, but at the time most of what they offered seemed to look fake. Nothing to match a stamped concrete look. All stencils that produced a tile or brick look by layering product. Which isn't to say you can't make money with it. 

Not sure what there upfront cost is, but I think you would be better off doing some training with other manufacturers and then you wouldn't be tied to one line. I don't feel any one company has the best product for every situation. 

We just got contacted by a manufacturer to bid a local install. If I was a franchise, I bet they would have found someone else.

Guess it really depends on what your long term goals are?

Just my .02.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

dprimc said:


> I think there are way too many great products available from a number of different manufacturers to be stuck with one line in a franchise.
> 
> I checked them out a few years ago when we were looking at starting a sister company in this field and their product line seemed pretty limited. Granted, that could have changed by now, but at the time most of what they offered seemed to look fake. Nothing to match a stamped concrete look. All stencils that produced a tile or brick look by layering product. Which isn't to say you can't make money with it.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much my sentiment, I just didn't have time to type it up earlier. I think CTI has come along way in what they offer I might add, but even so i'm opposed to paying fees upfront when there are so many excellent companies out there to deal with.


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys! I will agree that some of their baseline products do look rather synthetic... especially their brick patterns. The coloring in most of the brick patterns I have seen from them just looks odd. Not all but most.

As far as I know when you buy into a dealership you are simply buying inventory and some initial specialty equipment. I understand the idea of not being tied down to one brand/company but I am really attracted to the idea of being a master of one product and becoming a true craftsman in it.

I think I will continue looking into them and also find a couple other companies to research (any suggestions?)


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

mc handyman said:


> I understand the idea of not being tied down to one brand/company but I am really attracted to the idea of being a master of one product and becoming a true craftsman in it.


To me that is like saying you are only going to install 'X' brand roofing products, or 'x' brand cabinets??? Try and master a trade, not a specific product.

You may want to look at Duraamen, Elite Crete, & Concrete Solutions to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

go to decorativeconcrete.com and read through their forums. Pay special attention to the post by Lindy A who is incredibly helpful.


----------



## dhauser (Jan 17, 2013)

*How did it work out?*

MC Handyman,
I was looking into starting with Concrete Technology Inc and came across your thread. Did you go forward with them? If so how did it work out?
If not, was there any information you would like to share to tell me why not?
Thank you.


----------

